# Advice on a Shellie tank



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

I found I have an extra 20 gallon tank have read up some on shellies themselves and think they would be a cool little fish to try. I was thinking Multis since they seem to be hardy and forgiving to beginners. Fine sand substrate and plentiful shells along with some small rock work and maybe a Java Fern attached for a little green. I have a couple questions right now rolling around my head.

1. Would it be a good idea to add MTS to the tank. Ive heard that they like to burrow in the substrate. My thoughts here are helping to keep gas pockets from building up in places the shellies don't regularly stir up themselves. 

2. How deep should the sand bed be? I'm assuming this will also vary due to the species.

3. What other tankmates could they have? Mainly looking for other fish that would stick to the upper areas of the tank. My first choices would be other cichlids from the lake, but I'm open to others as well.

As always a big Thank You in advance to all info and suggestions.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For just a 20, I prob. wouldn't keep anything with the shellies. 
But guppies and other small livebearers will do fine in tanginikan water. If you had a 55, you could keep cyps on the top and shellies on the bottom.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

whats a shellie tank?!!??


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

cichlid-forum says zebra danios do ok, too. http://cichlid-forum.com/articles/cookie_cutter_20g.php


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

My multis don't just hang out on the bottom. It took them a couple months to get comfortable in the tank, but after that they used the whole tank and venture more from their shells. I think you can see more of their unique behaviors when you have a species tank.

They like more shells and less sand, so I'd only do like a 1/2" layer....1 inch at the most...and tons of shells.

Adding the MTS couldn't hurt. 

Zakk: Shellies are shell dwelling cichlids. Multis (Neolamprologus multifasciatus) are a type of shell dweller.


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Once again, thank you all for the advice. So Belle, you have a shellie tank and they dont stick to just the bottom? Interesting. Also, what do you feed them? Their main diet in the wild is mostly insects and larvae isnt it?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have a colony of brevis in a 29g , and it's a species tank. After they become comfortable, they , too use the whole tank.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

Delthane said:


> Once again, thank you all for the advice. So Belle, you have a shellie tank and they dont stick to just the bottom? Interesting. Also, what do you feed them? Their main diet in the wild is mostly insects and larvae isnt it?


Nope, they swim all over. The fry stay near the shells, but the juvies and adults venture to the midwater and sometimes top water area.

I feed mine NLS cichlid pellets, NLS grow, and some crumbles from kensfish.com. Mine are tank raised...so they don't miss the insects, apparently.  I ground the pellets up with my fingers to make them small enough for the fry.


----------

